
Australia Covid-19 Vaccine Trial - hack_hacker
https://www.msn.com/en-au/news/coronavirus/covid-19-vaccine-testing-to-begin-in-australia-in-coming-weeks/ar-BB12E2Xx
======
sharken
Let’s hope that the vaccine works and can be applied to those with the highest
risk, e.g. elderly with underlying diseases such as hypertension and diabetes.

As an aside in Sweden most Corona deaths are located in the capital Stockholm.
It is reported that around 15% of staff caring for the elderly are infected
with Corona virus: [https://www.svt.se/nyheter/lokalt/stockholm/forsta-
coronates...](https://www.svt.se/nyheter/lokalt/stockholm/forsta-
coronatesterna-pa-aldrepersonal-var-sjunde-hade-haft-virussmittan)

